# 7 series manual transmission?



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone here have a manual 7 series? I've heard rumors they exist but I'm quite doubtful...


----------



## Oboyco (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.e38.org/ online, scroll to bottom of page. Or there are several sources through google search for around $35. For around $75, you can get a fully blown Bentleys shop manual.

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1008980


----------



## TJSwoboda (Jul 3, 2008)

I think SlimKim means a 7 Series with a manual transmission.  The 733 and 735 could be had with a stick, though the manual 735 was rare. I started a thread about them here, but no one bit.

The 740 wasn't certified/offered with a stick here in the States, though it was in Europe. About two years ago a guy in Chicago had a German spec '95 740i 6-speed with ~140K miles up on Ebay. If I'd still been in Illinois I would have run to the bank, and been at his door with a check that day. Disclaimer: I'm not saying that would have been a smart move.


----------



## Oboyco (Aug 20, 2008)

LMAO, OK, didn't even think of a manual tranny on 7 series.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

TJSwoboda said:


> The 740 wasn't offered with a stick here in the States, though it was in Europe.


+1.

However, I know of this one. "Simeon" had VAC Motorsports custom his 1997 740iL with a six speed manual:



















LINK: Simeon's CarDomain page.

LINK: VAC's page on the 740iL 6 speed.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

I read that the one in the transporter movie was a one off 750i with a six speed. If I could get my hands on that car, a flagship sedan with a V12 and a manual transmission...
That would just simply be incredible. I have a 325 now, i think ill have to work my way up through the 5-series before i get a seven, haha. I have driven a 2004ish 5-series with a manual and I could not believe how well it handled.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

The Transporter vehicle, even if a European model, is all Hollywood. There was more than one used in the movie, and the ones they used are not all the same. There are several inconsistencies, too.

Transporter movie - E38 discussion.

If you want what seems to be the most desirable E38 in the US, aim for a 2001 740i Sport.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

I heard that for the interior shots of old Jason Statham slamming gears they made a one-off 750i matted to a 5-series tranny. But yes I can imagine that movie was something like the dukes of hazard, ruining plenty of perfectly good cars, shame really


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

Speaking of E38 in Transporter, I laughed so much in James Bond too...........I was once dreamed to retrofit the sun roof missle setup LOL........


----------

